# He's No Titan, but...



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Don't you dare ever short change Connor's accomplishments. He is awesome and you should be very proud and brag away. I loved watching him in the ring with your mom. He looked liked he was having fun and that is what it is all about. Flip will be amazing when he gets there and I do know he will get there.
Those are outstanding stats and you should be bursting with pride.. I am for you!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

yeah, Conner was never one of the "flashy" dogs in the ring, but there was never any doubt with that wagging tail that he was loving it!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Way to go Conner! You are a superstar too!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Conner still looks good from the video I saw!! I know he never got an OTCH, but it sounds like he performed consistantly, and with good scores. I also believe that an OM2, and an OBHF, are pretty big accomplishments!! I would rather have good scores, but not get an OTCH in a tough area, than get one with ok scores in an easier one! The greatest thing though I saw in the video, and that was that after all these years, he is still having fun, which I thinks speaks VOLUMES about his trainer


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Ditto what Michelle said, don't sell yourself or your dog short what you two did, is awesome! Enjoy semi-retirement Conner.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh I wasn't trying to short change him, I'm very proud of my guy, he's a scaredy cat that managed to work past his fears for me....it's just a little intimidating to be posting my brag after finding out Titan is #6 IN THE NATION (I am so so proud of you two!!!!). But I know that Conner and I worked just as hard as anyone else to get accomplished what we did. We just had more issues to work through, including having a clueless handler without a regular trainer and having a dog with so many fear issues that he runs from the room if he thinks you might blow on him (my dogs are all nuts LOL)!


----------



## roxanness (May 29, 2009)

If Cooper and I could be one tenth as good as you and Connor, I would be over the moon. Congratulations on such awesome accomplishments!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Trust me when I say I am very proud of everyone's accomplishments. Do not think for a minute that I would ever think different. That is part of the reason I was not going to post that..


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Conner has some amazing accomplishments! You should certainly be bragging and be very proud!!! Barley says from one over-sized newspaper Golden to another, WOOF WOOF!!!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Congrats Connor!!!

You know we all have different 'goals' in whatever game we choose to play. Flip is the dog you hope to get an OTCH on, you bought him with that intention. Connor I don't think you had 'intentions' on so that is HUGE what you accomplished. Belle was the dog I bought out of the paper. I am amazed every day what we have done together. 

You should be EXTREMELY proud of what you and Connor accomplished, and without that, you would not be where you are with Flip. You needed Connor.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations on all that you accomplished with Conner - he enjoys his work, looks great, scored great and overcame a lot.

Woohoooo for you


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

You guys are too funny. Thanks for all the kind words. Trust me, I am VERY proud of my boy. In fact, the only reason I got a crazy dog like Flip is because I didn't want a dog too much like Conner because I am so in love with that boy that I didn't want to get a dog too similar to him that I would hold in constant comparison to him.

And like Ann said, when I got Conner I had never even heard of such a thing as competition obedience. My only training experience was a puppy class at Petsmart with Annabel. And what was my only thing I asked the "breeder" over the phone about the puppy? "Do you think he'll play nice with my other dog?" LOL


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

This should make you even more proud, to accomplish what you've done is miraculous. I have a fearful boy and know how hard it is for them to do what they do for us.:wavey:




Loisiana said:


> Oh I wasn't trying to short change him, I'm very proud of my guy, he's a scaredy cat that managed to work past his fears for me....it's just a little intimidating to be posting my brag after finding out Titan is #6 IN THE NATION (I am so so proud of you two!!!!). But I know that Conner and I worked just as hard as anyone else to get accomplished what we did. We just had more issues to work through, including having a clueless handler without a regular trainer and having a dog with so many fear issues that he runs from the room if he thinks you might blow on him (my dogs are all nuts LOL)!


----------

